# Honda Civic 2001 install



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm no installer but I'm going to try to do a nice finished install in my car.

System picture:









Door install:
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...ges/3/web/2223000-2223999/2223601_41_full.jpg

Trunk pictures in 2 weeks


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What is the box design of the 12HO? 

Chad


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

sexy gear. sub looks bigger then a 12


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

chad said:


> What is the box design of the 12HO?
> 
> Chad


0.9 cu ft scelled with 1000wrms from the Zapco. Will soon be getting 500WRMS from the Next 2.400

Front stage will be Zapco 200.2 and 750.2 pretty soon, it should sound very nice espacially low end.



ocuriel said:


> sexy gear. sub looks bigger then a 12


On that picture, it's probably the angle of the shot. The Dayton 12" is pretty massive. The top amp will be replaced by a Zapco 200.2 very soon.

Here is another shot of the 12"

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...ges/3/web/2223000-2223999/2223601_19_full.jpg


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Carter, couple questions. 

Is your Civic a coupe? How many inches is the spacer? Where will the tweeters be mounted? Sails?

Very nice gear.


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

It's a 4 door sedan.

Tweeter's are on the A-pillar. I just cut a hole and shoved them in there. The tweeter is just to big to sit flush and therefore doesn't look very nice. But it holds for now and I'm no fiberglass guru. I might just leave them that way.

That spacer was a REAL challenge. I wanted them to fit under the original speaker hole but the grill diameter is just as big as the exterior diameter of the speaker surround so I had to get them as centered as possible. The other problem was getting the speaker in since the G18's are 3 1/8" and that was pretty much the space I had to work with. 

I cut the interior of the panel to remove the original plastic ring that stuck out and got the speaker grill reinforcement plastic lines as thin as possible (where needed). 

I used 2 layer's of 5/8" mdf and just cut it so that it sat on the 'lowest' part of the door's metal panel so that the speaker just cleared the panel when in movement and just cleared the window.


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.sounddomain.com/ride/2223601/


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

OMG What a nice layout of gear there. Very nice indeed!


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow - your set up looks terrific.

Congrats.


----------



## Gnyus (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice gear Carter, I thought you were changing cars in a near future... When you'll get the Zapcos, I'll be more than happy to take the VRz off you hands.

JS


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

If you become discouraged wiht the output of that driver (sub) in a sealed enclosure, as some have, remember you can vent it. It makes a WORLD of difference!

Chad


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry Gnyus, I just sold you my extra 4.400 to help you reduce total project costs.

I'll be keeping my 2 other VRz for my future wifes car.

Changing my car may take longer them I expected. I'll be upgrading my isolation in this one shortly.


Chad, I was kind of dissapointed in ot's overall performance but I had the chance to listen to a few other drivers here in Montreal and the RS12HO really rocks compared to what I listened to. CDT HD and ES series, about the same power.
I usually listen to it at low volume and I'm not so much into that hard hitting gangsta music. After my comparison test, the HO was really a good buy!!

What do you suggest as a recommanded ported encolsure size?


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

nice gear mate...did you lsiten to the CDT gear at Ross's shop?

what are your active X-over 9835 settings?

also, where did you get all the speakers? Solen? or PX? what was the duty like?


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

Ross doesn't have a shop. But I listened to subs he sold, HD and ES series in similar cars with similar power rating amps.

9835 is set as follow:
sub RCA: 0-63hz (24db)
Low RCA: 80-20000 (24db and letting the natural rool off of the woofer up top)
High RCA: 4000-20000 (18db)

Some EQ work

I got the frontstage at Solen.

Subwoofer from Partsexpress. Cost me about 210$CAN for the RS12HO after all the bills came in. You could probably get one from a guy on the forum here shipped USPS wich will save you customs.

I guess your from Montreal, let me know if you want to hear the sub.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I dunno on the size of the enclosure. I had a .67 CuFt box that was sealed, I added external ports and it was nice, here's the difference:









Everything is a lot more effortless now, I'm no gangsta boomer either 

Chad


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

i am actauly from vancouver...lived in montreal for 8months....i have picked up some CDT gear of ross....now wish id found this site before, but i guess you live and learn ...

trying to sell it even though its never been used as want to go the DIY route


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

I did the same. Started with a CDT HD-642 kit, sold it 350$ and went to Solen to get my 302$CAN tax in, complete frontstage. The best move I ever made.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah...same here...but mine are EFs im trying to get 200 for


----------

